# Drop D For 7 string?



## Psychoface (Mar 3, 2008)

heard about this tuning for putting your 7 string in drop D:

A D a d g b e

Ideas? Comments? Anyone actually use this tuning? 
? ?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 3, 2008)

Psychoface said:


> heard about this tuning for putting your 7 string in drop D:
> 
> A D a d g b e
> 
> ...



I use this all the time on my baritone seven, although I usually take it another half-step down. It's one of my favourite tunings for rhythm playing, as you can get some really interesting chord voicings on the bottom strings. 

Sus 2 chords are really easy for example...

E----------
B----------
G----------
D-----------
A-----5-----
D-----5-----
A-----3-----


----------



## Diggers (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's quite a cool tuning. I've tried it once or twice.


----------



## drjenkins (Mar 3, 2008)

Hrmm...methinks I'm gonna have to try this one out.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 3, 2008)

I use this tuning sometimes to play stuff that is written on A standard tuning because I don´t really have patience to drop the whole guitar one step down. It´s an interesting tuning


----------



## usagi (Mar 3, 2008)

I have used that on occasion and come up with some of my favorite riffs. My fav is just to drop the B string a step. Though I need to try this one again.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2008)

Aye, I just do drop A (A-E-A-D-G-B-E) as well. You can get some really deep lush sounding chords out of it, and they're simple too.

E--5--
B--5--
G--2--
D--2--
A-----
E-----
A-----

That chord just sounds huge.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

I have 2 tunings -

1. Drop A

2. Double drop. I tune the E down to D, and the A down to G. Works every time.


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I use that Drop D drop A tuning most of the time. A fair amount of the material written for my one or two of the bands I'm in was done in normal drop D on a six string, so I guess I was using it partly out of necessity at first, but now I used it because as said you can get some interesting chord voicings easily and you can do some easy arps/diminished runs on the lower strings.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I have 2 tunings -
> 
> 1. Drop A
> 
> 2. Double drop. I tune the E down to D, and the A down to G. Works every time.



I've done that second one on a six quite a few times before, going CGDGBE, although I haven't used that in a while.
A similar one I really liked on my Hellraiser was GDGDGBE (all down another half step).
The ADADGBE tuning's still my favourite drop-tuning arrangement on the seven though!


----------



## Christopher (Mar 4, 2008)

I actually just ordered a sixer for this task. I had my backup tuned to drop D but I found that I never used the low B anymore so I just ordered a sixer to handle the drop D action. I just don't use it enough.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 4, 2008)

Popular Finnish ''thrash'' metal bands Mokoma and Stam1na both use that tuning, if i remeber correctly...


----------

